# questions about the different classes in shows



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

I am thinking of Ishkas first show being the lichfield canine societys open show on the 28th Jan. She will be just under 7 calender months. There are some classes on the schedule that seem interesting but I dont know what they are...

First of all I intend to enter her in both the junior and open classes (I dont think there is an age limit on the open class but if im wrong please someone enlighten me  ) 

The other class for Bassets is Post Graduate, Ive read the rules but am still not quite clear what they are for this class...is it for dogs who havnt won anything before?

The other thing there is an A.V part of the show called "the millionaire stakes" Anyone know what this is all about. Oh and what are Handling classes, what do you do???

Sorry for all the questions Im a total newbie this would be my first show too. I just want to learn


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

what breed of dog/s are you planning to enter?


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Basset Hound sorry I should Have said


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

a fellow basset owner

Im entering my puppy soon in her first open show soon.

I usually only enter the one class, Junior or if a basset puppy class is available.

Post Graduate is for any age aslong there not champions or recieved more than 3 1st placings at a champ show

Open is the class where all bassets can enter including champions.


A.V or any variety i keep away from IF there isn't a basset hound class as your up against different types of hound breeds.

Handling...i haven't a clue about??? i heard that they ask for different monuvers, which i just dont understand


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

You can enter your pup in all three classes but to be honest the pup will probs not win the open class as it will up against mature dogs...not sure about the stakes class....but will tell you that even if you get beat in the junior class and so long as the dogs that beat you are over 12 months you would still be able to go for best pup in group/show....if the show has a best pup in group/show...


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i might of wrongly read one of your previous posts....but do you have a Kennel Club registered Basset Hound?


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you so much guys . I want to enter her more for her to be able to practise standing and get real experience outside of ringcraft more than anything. Its only a quid after your first entry  The rules on the schedule made the mind boggle, needed it plain English  Dumb


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i might of wrongly read one of your previous posts....but do you have a Kennel Club registered Basset Hound?


Ive got a cross basset hound too so maybe its her you have seen, but this one is a KC reg full Basset as I wanted to start showing.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Ive got a cross basset hound too so maybe its her you have seen, but this one is a KC reg full Basset as I wanted to start showing.


thew....

you'll have to get a piccy up of her

I've been showing/breeding bassets for nearly 10 years now....and the schedules do seem to get more complicated and sometimes more expensive over the years lol


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thew....
> 
> you'll have to get a piccy up of her
> 
> I've been showing/breeding bassets for nearly 10 years now....and the schedules do seem to get more complicated and sometimes more expensive over the years lol


Lol this made me chuckle, imagin me rolling up with my little cross breed and trying to enter her. Would be sectioned. The cross goes to fun shows though, no complications or complex rules when entering waggiest tail or prettiest bitch lol


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Lol this made me chuckle, imagin me rolling up with my little cross breed and trying to enter her. Would be sectioned. The cross goes to fun shows though, no complications or complex rules when entering waggiest tail or prettiest bitch lol


hehehe would be fun to try lol
I've got a non KC basset, Shirley, i try to enter her in companion shows....but the open/champ shows over took when the other cames lol

Have you joined ATB yet?


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Shes not up to much at the min, Only had her 3 days


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

awww...bassets are cute when there sleeping....

who's the sire & dam?


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> Have you joined ATB yet?


No what is it is it a club? Ive joined the main basset hound club and the LYC basset hound club but always on the look out for more things and extra help. Thanks so much :001_wub:


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> awww...bassets are cute when there sleeping....
> 
> who's the sire & dam?


Bassbarr Bardolino and Bromwylva Papillon.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> No what is it is it a club? Ive joined the main basset hound club and the LYC basset hound club but always on the look out for more things and extra help. Thanks so much :001_wub:


its not a club...its a website...ATB = All things Basset....lots of REAL basset owners with REAL basset Advice.....the books do seem to exaggerate a bit! Theres all sorts of info on there from walks, shows, health & advice etc

Login


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Bassbarr Bardolino and Bromwylva Papillon.


nice breeding


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> its not a club...its a website...ATB = All things Basset....lots of REAL basset owners with REAL basset Advice.....the books do seem to exaggerate a bit! Theres all sorts of info on there from walks, shows, health & advice etc
> 
> Login


Done!! Ive been sent off for approval!! Sounds scary lol.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

the website itself...you have to register first...

Its getting closed down in the 1st week of September for a week....its very addictive


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Done!! Ive been sent off for approval!! Sounds scary lol.


the admin is a nice lady


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> nice breeding


Thanks, I hope she does well.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

you can see pics of my dogs in the dog chat section


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> you can see pics of my dogs in the dog chat section


I didnt want to admit to stalking you but ive been looking for pics lololol


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> I didnt want to admit to stalking you but ive been looking for pics lololol


lol, i haven't been on here much lately so thought i'd do a up to date piccies lol


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/186959-meet-my-mob-basset-hounds.html


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> . Oh and what are Handling classes, what do you do???


Handling is where you and your handling skills are judged, instead of the dog. The idea is for you to show your skills in handling your dog to its best advantage, and there are are several basic rules that you have to bear in mind - the most imortant one being NEVER get between your dog and the judge.

You will be asked by the judge to move in a set pattern - for example this could be a triangle (or a reverse triangle), a "T" shape, an "L" shape (or a reverse "L") - and the most notorious one of all, the "figure 8" - although this one is almost never used ( in fact, the only time I have ever seen it used was when an ex-junior handler was judging other junior handlers).

As you move in the pattern, the judge will move too, so you have to keep an eye on what he is doing so that you can keep your dog between yourself and him. Irrespective of where the judge moves to, you complete your pattern from the place you started and then move to where the judge is and free-stand your dog.

Hope this helps


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Handling is where you and your handling skills are judged, instead of the dog. The idea is for you to show your skills in handling your dog to its best advantage, and there are are several basic rules that you have to bear in mind - the most imortant one being NEVER get between your dog and the judge.
> 
> You will be asked by the judge to move in a set pattern - for example this could be a triangle (or a reverse triangle), a "T" shape, an "L" shape (or a reverse "L") - and the most notorious one of all, the "figure 8" - although this one is almost never used ( in fact, the only time I have ever seen it used was when an ex-junior handler was judging other junior handlers).
> 
> ...


i think i'll deffinatly stick to the show side lol


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Handling is where you and your handling skills are judged, instead of the dog. The idea is for you to show your skills in handling your dog to its best advantage, and there are are several basic rules that you have to bear in mind - the most imortant one being NEVER get between your dog and the judge.
> 
> You will be asked by the judge to move in a set pattern - for example this could be a triangle (or a reverse triangle), a "T" shape, an "L" shape (or a reverse "L") - and the most notorious one of all, the "figure 8" - although this one is almost never used ( in fact, the only time I have ever seen it used was when an ex-junior handler was judging other junior handlers).
> 
> ...


Wow thanks! Seems complicated...Id love to watch the kids doing this would be amazing. Ill pull up a pew at the show.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i think i'll deffinatly stick to the show side lol





KEhleyr said:


> Wow thanks! Seems complicated...Id love to watch the kids doing this would be amazing. Ill pull up a pew at the show.


It's definitely not for the faint-hearted - but the junior handlers make it look sooo easy! And they always look so smart in their suits - I'm full of admiration for them and the hard work they must put in.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> It's definitely not for the faint-hearted - but the junior handlers make it look sooo easy! And they always look so smart in their suits - I'm full of admiration for them and the hard work they must put in.


Kids are like sponges mind...so picking it up for them is probably easier.
Yes they do look all smart...my nephew had a go at the Poole Canine Club show and looked all smart...shame he's not like that every day rofl


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> Kids are like sponges mind...so picking it up for them is probably easier.
> Yes they do look all smart...my nephew had a go at the Poole Canine Club show and looked all smart...shame he's not like that every day rofl


:lol:

Same with my nieces! But in these days of youths rioting etc etc it does give you heart and make you realise that not all youngsters ae hooligans


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Talking about looking smart, what do people generally wear for shows???


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Talking about looking smart, what do people generally wear for shows???


clothes ROFL 

i wear casual


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> clothes ROFL
> 
> i wear casual


Damn I wanted to go naked 

Most people Ive seen at shows are a lot older than me (I know your not Sammy) and they seem to dress smart. I dont like smart


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Damn I wanted to go naked
> 
> Most people Ive seen at shows are a lot older than me (I know your not Sammy) and they seem to dress smart. I dont like smart


lol, i sometimes wear a pin striped suit but thats for when i can actually be bothered to iron it lol


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> lol, i sometimes wear a pin striped suit but thats for when i can actually be bothered to iron it lol


Dog hair and smart...not a good combo


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Dog hair and smart...not a good combo


don't forget the dangliangs ROFL


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I wear jeans for fun and companion shows and black trousers and a smart top for open shows. I will wear the suit jacket but only if it's cold


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

nothing constructive to add but i saw my first real life basset puppy last week ... omg she was amazing, so soft :001_wub: and her ears were soooooo floppy i spent 10 minutes sitting on the floor cuddling her and flapping her ears about while singing the "do your ears hang low?" song. im sure people including her owners thought i had a screw loose  i dont even care she was that lovely


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> nothing constructive to add but i saw my first real life basset puppy last week ... omg she was amazing, so soft :001_wub: and her ears were soooooo floppy i spent 10 minutes sitting on the floor cuddling her and flapping her ears about while singing the "do your ears hang low?" song. im sure people including her owners thought i had a screw loose  i dont even care she was that lovely


Haha I was like this when I met my first real Basset. When Ishka went the vets for her jab (its in pets at home) we couldnt get out again. Kept getting stopped and people wanting to see her legs and ears lol x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i never get to walk the puppy....dad pinched that job because loads of woman have a reason to come up to him! PMSL!!!


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Ive deicided what Im going to do now anyways, junior and A.V puppy...


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Ive deicided what Im going to do now anyways, junior and A.V puppy...


best of luck


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> best of luck


You should come, its being held in the same place as Mid Counties Champ


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> You should come, its being held in the same place as Mid Counties Champ


i can't drive....i doubt nan would go that far for an open show


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i can't drive....i doubt nan would go that far for an open show


Boo....you should learn, opens up many doors


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Boo....you should learn, opens up many doors


i've tried and failed..im too a nervious driver...car wise...


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

KEhleyr said:


> Ive deicided what Im going to do now anyways, junior and A.V puppy...


OK - haven't read the whole thread - so my apologies if the question has been answered - but a few things for you to take on board.

Any wins in puppy do not exclude you from other classes such as maiden, novice, tyro and debutante

However, if you take 1st in Junior or above - whether it be at Open or Championship show level


One win will exclude you from Maiden
three wins exclude you from Novice
Five wins exclude you from Tyro
A first at a CH show at anything above Puppy will exclude you from Debutante

When checking your eligibility for classes - always check the 'qualification' date on the schedule - increasingly as entries go online and those closing dates shorten, this has the capacity to get more complicated.

For example - the postal closing date for a show is 10th August - the qualification date for the show will be 3rd August - so if you won a Junior class on the 4th August - your dog would still be eligible for Maiden.

Online closing dates can often be a week or even two after the postal closing date - but at the present time, it's 7 days before the postal closing date dictates eligibility.

The above is very generic overview of eligibility structure - your breed may not typically have Maiden and Novice classes at CH shows (they do appear occasionally at Open shows - but not that often).

Once you get past the age related classes (i.e. puppy. junior, yearling) - then class eligibility tends to be all around Championship show wins - Undergraduate is 3 wins, or a CC, Graduate and Post Graduate are 4 wins or a CC, and Limit is 7 wins in Limit or 2 CCs and must not be a champion - again eligibility dates come into play, and it is not uncommon, particularly over the summer, to see dogs still in Limit after they've been made up to a SH CH / CH.

Any wins regardless of class at Limit shows do not affect your eligibility for any class at Open or Championship Level - Limit shows are an excellent starting ground for young dogs and inexperienced handlers - as are Companion shows - both are also great fun and whilst you may get some pet dogs entered, the quality of entries in both is pretty much on a par with Open and Championship shows

Don't be put off by the "members only" limited show - with most general shows - you can usually just sign up and pay for membership with your entry. Breed club limited shows (where they exist) will be slightly different, as usually, to join a breed club, you will need a proposer and seconder and processing can take a little while as it has to go to committee.

If you win Best of Breed or Best Puppy in Breed, you are entitled to withdraw from any AV classes - but you cannot (contrary to what some believe) withdraw from any breed classes if you win your class - if you don't go into the other classes, then you cannot challenge for BP or BOB if you withdraw as you will be classed as a beaten dog.

====================================

As someone else said - I would give classes such as Open a wide berth - because your dog will be immature - as you continue to show you will get to know your breed better and what show entries are like - and also how your dog competes against others.

With my first show girl, I had a tendency to put her into Graduate and sometimes Open - and she started consistently winning Graduate classes - doing us out of being able to compete in Maiden and Novice at CH shows - I've managed to do the same with my youngest boy through winning Junior classes  hey ho!!!!

==============================================

Best of luck with the showing - do let us know how you get on.


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Me too really. I used to have a motorbike and someone pulled out on me and knocked me off and drove off so gave up bikes, I was too scared to get back on. Im not bad in the car but the motorway terrifies me


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

One win will exclude you from Maiden 
three wins exclude you from Novice 
Five wins exclude you from Tyro 
A first at a CH show at anything above Puppy will exclude you from Debutante 

what does Tyro & Debutante mean  not commonly used amongst bassets


i ride a moped at the mo


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

swarthy said:


> OK - haven't read the whole thread - so my apologies if the question has been answered - but a few things for you to take on board.
> 
> Any wins in puppy do not exclude you from other classes such as maiden, novice, tyro and debutante
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your tips, there are only 3 classes for bassets available in this show, junior, open and PG. Ive been advised against the latter two with a 7 month old show virgin .....Theres a lot of learning involved with showing isnt there


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> One win will exclude you from Maiden
> three wins exclude you from Novice
> Five wins exclude you from Tyro
> A first at a CH show at anything above Puppy will exclude you from Debutante
> ...


Get a side car for Agnes


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Get a side car for Agnes


hahaha yer right! i'd still not be allowed on the motorway


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> One win will exclude you from Maiden
> three wins exclude you from Novice
> Five wins exclude you from Tyro
> A first at a CH show at anything above Puppy will exclude you from Debutante
> ...


I did say in my post (I think) that this is very generic - we don't have Tyro and Debutante at many shows - but there are one or two.

Tyro is quite simply for dogs who have had no more than 5 first places at Open and Championship level outside puppy (so the next step up from Novice really)

Debutante is a Champ show class and is for dogs that have not had a first at a CH show (puppy / special puppy classes excluded)



KEhleyr said:


> Thank you very much for your tips, there are only 3 classes for bassets available in this show, junior, open and PG. Ive been advised against the latter two with a 7 month old show virgin .....Theres a lot of learning involved with showing isnt there


Yes, but if you are going to show on a regular basis and do Champ shows, you have to think ahead 

If there is not a puppy class for your breed, you are not obligated to enter the breed classes and can go straight to the AV puppy class - in Labs at Open show level, there are many who won't put their pups in any other classes but puppy.


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Swarthy sorry to be a pain but could you tell me what are stakes classes?? Is it just for A.V everything to compete so separate from the A.V hound for expample??


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Swarthy sorry to be a pain but could you tell me what are stakes classes?? Is it just for A.V everything to compete so separate from the A.V hound for expample??


Simple answer is Stakes classes, if you are placed you win money, lol!! Now dont get too excited - its generally just a few quid


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Simple answer is Stakes classes, if you are placed you win money, lol!! Now dont get too excited - its generally just a few quid


Oooooo I noticed they were giving out lottery tickets as prizes in one


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Oooooo I noticed they were giving out lottery tickets as prizes in one


Hey! That a good idea - might nick that one, lol!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

KEhleyr said:


> Swarthy sorry to be a pain but could you tell me what are stakes classes?? Is it just for A.V everything to compete so separate from the A.V hound for expample??


Stakes classes are an odd one - as Ceearott says - they are about competing for money - sometimes they can be stakes for any dog, other times, they may be in groups - it's not uncommon to be competing against show champions in the open stakes classes - something to remember 

I say they are odd because of when they take place - some societies do them before BIS / BPIS - so if your dog is in the running for either and you get beaten, then you are out of the BIS / BPIS competition.

Conversely, some societies do them after the BIS judging - why they are different I have no idea - my OH and I stewarded for the Stakes classes at a local show last year - and they were done after BIS - the one thing to remember if you don't have far to travel is that quite often - stakes entries can be 10/20/30 dogs - but being at the end of the day - you may get just a quarter of the dogs entered present and sometimes less - if people have travelled a long way a show - then they won't necessarily want to wait until the end.

Earlier this year we had BPIB at a Gundog show - the judge for the stakes classes was the same as for BIS / BPIS - so we decided to take our chances in the stakes classes - if the judge didn't like him in the stakes, he wouldn't stand a chance in BPIS - if she liked him and placed him first, then we may have been onto a winner  as it happens - she placed him third - and my other boy came third in the Open Stakes - so we left the show with £16 and a good hour earlier than we would have done had we stayed for BPIS


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

I love this forum, couldnt have asked for better help. Thanks to all xxxxxxx


----------

